# i wish pose a simple question... if i may



## LANCERCO001 (Jan 20, 2014)

as everyone can tell i'm new to this forum and i don't seek to kick the proverbial hornets nest but i wish to ask a simple question.

it has been told to me on a previous tread posted by one of my members by a individual that by nature "many" preppers are paranoid of those that are new to these forums. i can understand this and in fact respect it a great deal. the question i pose is "why is that?". in some ways i think i already know the answer, but i wish to see if i am correct in my assumption.

in a way i think we all of the modern culture have a little paranoia in that with how grossly we are connected with everyone via multimedia and not with our own neighbors. here in the states we have no trust in our government and little faith in it as well "perhaps that's my own bias speaking" however i just wanted to get a general opinion on my thought.

anyways i hope to have a friendly back and forth with you all...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Several reasons come to my mind;

1) There is an inherent distrust of the government since it is that government's failures or inept nature which requires us to prep in the first place,
2) There is a realistic burden than many enter 'prepping" as a business opportunity with something here to sell - books usually - and its preferred that people come here to discuss prepping not push products (My Opinion)
3) There is a belief among prepared people its not wise to tell others - I agree with that belief. If there ever came a time that preparations were seriously needed hiding them can be critical so posting one's name, address and location of their arsenal, food stocks, and water supplies is pretty silly. Hence a little paranoia can save ya.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think we are paranoid. We simply see what's happening and draw our own conclusions. I do think that our conclusions are based on a deep distrust of our government and a highly tuned instinct for our personal survival.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The government is distrustful, seems inclined to watch as many as they can while keeping notes and lists, allow only those it considers trustworthy to know bits and pieces of the whole picture and is as paranoid as can possibly be, why would anyone who is within reach of that government be any different?


----------



## LANCERCO001 (Jan 20, 2014)

all very clear and concise answers to which i agree with to varying degrees. thank you for your forthcoming answers and i hope to share back and forth's with you all in the future.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd like to answer your question with a question; how come there are so many LANCER's joining the forum lately? LANCERC001, LANCERX01...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

danny - the Lancer's is their militia group name. There are two "Inor" people here too. I suppose they like to keep track of their posts for opsec? 

I don't think I am paranoid - I would call it cautious.

That said - I'm off to find my aluminum foil hat.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Awww...and I wasn't done stealing your thoughts yet. 

I love the Tin Foil Hat Brigade. All schizophrenic and junk...


----------



## LANCERCO001 (Jan 20, 2014)

Mrslnor is correct their are currently only two lancers on the forum at this time myself LANCERCO001 and my second in command LANCERXO02... i hope that answers your question in earnest


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know how old you are but i'm a member of the OFC (that's old farts club for the really young). I remember a time when you didn't have to worry about such things. You could leave your house unlocked and not worry about it. Keys left in a car was not an issue. Gun racks in pickups didn't get a second look. Getting nearly any gun was easily available at Montgomery Wards, Sears and other places. Even the "other side of the tracks" was not much trouble.

Then came the liberal left kids. Churchill once said "If you're not a liberal at twenty you have no heart, if you're not a conservative at forty you have no brain." In the 60's and 70's kids grew up and left their brains behind. The communist party got a foothold in society and never let go. In the 50's the communist manifesto was published here. If you think I'm one brick shy of a full load, you should read the book. You will find many of those principles in place today. Even Paul Harvey did a show on this in the mid 60's. You should take 3 1/2 minutes to watch.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LANCERCO001 said:


> Mrslnor is correct their are currently only two lancers on the forum at this time myself LANCERCO001 and my second in command LANCERXO02... *i hope that answers your question in earnest*


Your XO's name is Earnest? Shirley not....... oh wait, Shirley is my name. Nevermind.

Mrsinor, I always thought that was a typo, I thought it was MR. SLNOR and you got in a hurry, oops, my bad  I guess that means you probably know inor?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

1. Yes most of us distrust our government, especially the current administration given their track record. And that's just what we know they have done for sure and not what we suspect but cant prove or that we just flat out don't know about yet. I mean do we really need to go there? If so I doubt there is enough band width on the servers for us to even get started scratching the surface on that subject.

2. I don't think we are paranoid as much as we desire to keep a low profile and fly under the radar to the extent possible. I mean is it really any of your business? Besides we are on the internet where its easy to be everything you wanna be, except what you really might be. For example...I claim to own a lot of guns and ammo, but its highly unlikely you will see any pics to back up what I claim. I will just leave you to decide for yourself if I am real or just a professional bull shitter. Most of us struggle to do the best that we can do in regards to prepping to get our family through rough times that may come, the last thing I want is half the neighborhood beating down my door wanting a hand out. Our society has enough leeches in in already...What duty do I have to help those who willingly and knowingly chose not to try and help themselves?

3. While I don't watch TV even I am aware that there are members of our society whos plan when SHTF is to prey up on those who are prepared and taking what they want from those who were responsible enough to plan ahead. Do I really want to go around making it easy for them to do it by telling all to the world?

4. Then there are those internet trolls and instigators who join a forum for the purposes of spreading dis-information or that just stir the pot for the sake of stirring it. These folks usually give themselves away quiet quickly only a few post into it as they just cant seem to help themselves when it comes to creating hate and discontent. We don't have many of these here like most other forums do but there are some here from time to time. Now that's not to say that some of us here don't disagree on topics and opinions all the time, but when it comes to spotting a troll its pretty easy.

5. Yeah we have some business types that come here and jump in and exploit the situation. I don't mind supporting a vendor and I don't mind let one know what kind of stuff I really need so they can better orient their business around serving the targeted group they are striving to appeal to. But we do from time to time have Yahoos drop in and attempt to make a quick buck if there is an opportunity. The forum admins seem to handle this well and effectively as quick as they get started or they get the cold shoulder quick enough they move on for greener pastures.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> danny - the Lancer's is their militia group name. There are two "Inor" people here too. I suppose they like to keep track of their posts for opsec?


Who's the other Inor?!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Now I'm sure you're a government spy. :mrgreen:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Who's the other Inor?!


You remember Jekyll and Hyde? Shhh......... don't let on you know.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Your XO's name is Earnest?


No, no, he said he was IN Earnest. Eww.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> No, no, he said he was IN Earnest. Eww.


:lol: I was eating soup when I read that, almost choked :lol:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

To answer your question, In my humble OFG opinion, its a multitude of things, mistrust of everyone. Some one says list what guns you own, and you brag that you have this, that, these..Next thing you know, your house gets burglarized.
The stigma of being labeled "a prepper", some people still shun and cringe at the thought of hoarding. Is is hoarding if I buy 12 cans of soup at one time, for the price of 6? I prefer to "try to be prepared". I cant prepare for everything, I can make my life easier in case something happens.
Third point- People who dont "have a pot to piss in" always say "hell, when things get bad, I'll just go to Deebo's house". No, Im sorry. I save and scrimp for my family. I may or may not be able to help you a little, but if your contintancy plan is to "spend all your money now, then spend mine later, NAAA".
Four- Just the fact that we "kind have a family here"..Yeah, we talk about "tire potatoe towers" and being ready for a nuclear blast, but we also talk about our pesronal issues, often giving each other "life advice", and we very VERY often make fun of each other. 
I hope we have answered some of your questions. 
Now, here is a question for you, report back to us "what the hell does turtle bacon Ihop waitresses have to do with preppers forum?"


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

can I be frank? No- Frank is an asshole!


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

In general, I do not discuss details of my prepping activities with anyone other than a select few folks who I trust absolutely.

I do believe our government monitors forums such as this. And, as has been previously mentioned, it isn't a good idea for strangers to know where I live and exactly what I've got stashed. Time now for me to hide in my closet with my tinfoil hat strapped on tight. 😄


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I don't know how old you are but i'm a member of the OFC (that's old farts club for the really young).


I used to be a member of the IOOB. International Order of Old Bastards. But I put my membership card away for safe keeping and can't remember where I put it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I used to be a member of the IOOB. International Order of Old Bastards. But I put my membership card away for safe keeping and can't remember where I put it.


That's ok RPD, you can join us. We tend to combine being old bastards with being a$$holes when we feel like it. We really do have fun.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I trust everyone! I trust them to be who they are in the moment. When I really get to know someone I can trust that who they are is always the same.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

very few friends know I prep. almost every one knows they can come to me for handgun and rifle lessons I teach on wed and thurs nights. it is my intention to change a vote, a mind set about gun people. It is my intention to give people a comfort and confidence by being able to handle a piece safely and proficiently. 
I love my guns. they are so pretty! I don't take photos of them all together, just one or a couple at a time. im in ca. I have no delusions about the government finding out what and how many I own. each piece is registered. they are astutely aware at my purchasing habits for me and my boys. it is unfortunate about me loosing a few, but I am insured. even my preps are insured should I get robbed. but it's damn near impossible to get into my place. I have very close friends who have never been to my home. I have white carpet. it will stay that way.

I don't talk about some things online. but don't mind others. call it wise discernment. and I must be careful because of my boys' security clearance. I have never been sorry for not saying something.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I want to know what you have said that you were sorry for saying afterwords. It will be between just you and me......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I want to know what you have said that you were sorry for saying afterwords. It will be between just you and me......


Yeah, and the check's in mail. :roll:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

good question... 

I will start with what you see about preppers on tv is a JOKE

everyone has different levels of paranoia, mine, I don't like giving many details over the net (including my real name) opsec and all

to what I'm willing to share, I'm a strong believer you have to trade knowledge to gain more, (also helps remember other skills/info you forgot)

I'm always vague with personal preps, but the guys here have earnt enough respect and trust that when I finally get my family inch bags shorted, I will post here for a added review, with some environmental information

my overall point is all preppers have some level of paranoia when it comes to their preps, I doubt many will tell you how much ammo they have stockpiled outside a vague number, you will be lucky to get a true food store list outside a time estimate....

some go further, and are stressed about the alphabet soup, so don't post a thing on any open forum 

others live in a conspiracy world 

some have been ridiculed so much about being a prepper that they enjoy places like this for open communication


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

oh hell, not so much for saying but over sharing. I may have known for partying in my younger days- like a rock star. and over sharing & photo ops. well it did come back to bite me. im one of those fun everything is such a good idea drinkers....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mmmmm! What's that I smell? Bacon?
Speaking of which, a Triple Baconator from Wendys would be soooooo good right now.
With a vanilla shake, of course.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Rpd- I also misplaced my membership card. Damn, last thing I remember I set my top dentures on it, now I cant find my glasses, to find my dentures, to find my IOOB card.


----------



## LANCERCO001 (Jan 20, 2014)

i thank you all for you answer and in truth i share some idea's with you all as i have ammo, meds and food stuffs set a side just in case. but i think that's where some of the similarities end, in this short little life of mine I've chosen a life of brunt honesty and transparency and in truth it may one day lead to a one way ticket to Gitmo with a car battery being attached to my nether region and that's fine by me because i choose to push forward in earnest. because how can i be honest with other if i am not truthful to my self first. in my life I've made plenty of bad dissensions and my fair share of mistakes and I've learn from each and every one of them. i can respect opsec and i believe it to be an important part of both your mentality and in some ways my organization to a slight degree. i do not intent to be the most popular guy on this forum but i hope in time you guys with see i am nothing but honest when questioned... "so long as its not my SSN" because ill tell you to **** off 

anyways once again thank you for your time and good tidings to you all


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I prep due to my training and want to be prepared in case something happens is all...Better to have something and not need it, then to Need something and not have it...Allot of good peeps here just learning from them....


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

My two cents worth. We were all new at one time, I can't saw I don't trust someone It's just I will not disclose how much money I need or have for the day TSHTF, I will not disclose what is my favorite bug out gun, I will not disclose how much ammo/guns I need or will carry with me, I will not disclose my bug out location, It is no ones business simple as that.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Lancer - you have some food, ammo, etc put away. What about family? Are all militia members single with no one who would depend on them in an emergency? Inor and I prep not just for ourselves but for the family members who would find their way to us.


----------



## LANCERCO001 (Jan 20, 2014)

each member has set aside a margin of supplies along with a bug out bag and corrective planing encase worst comes to worst. we have also established rally points along with secondaries. only one member is wed and i have advised him to have a larger stock for both parties, the rest of us are ether single or dating... i have advises everyone on proper modification in relation to significant others and family in the local area.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you Lancer.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome everyone....
Trust no one.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

whoppo said:


> Welcome everyone....
> Trust no one.


Especially those with guns and say they are here to help and will be your salvation with a plan to help, just join/follow us. We have heard of those types before.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just because I'm paranoid, doesn't mean THEY'RE not out to get me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Just because I'm paranoid, doesn't mean THEY'RE not out to get me.


And the rest of us, too.


----------

